# Alaska/Hawaii HD Packages (now AVAILABLE)



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't know which it is now but people in AK may be interested:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 5500's should be in the uplink activity if they are on the Alaska spot. It would be a good lineup.

We've had a thread running for a couple of days about this rumor.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66476

Spotbeam map attached.# 5500 110 2159 DSCHD
# 5501 110 2157 TNTHD
# 5505 110 2159 ESPHD
# 5506 110 2157 ES2HD
# 5507 110 2142 NFLHD
# 5510 110 2142 HDNET
# 5511 110 2142 HDNMV
# 5512 110 2142 UNIHD
# 5515 110 2157 HBOHD
# 5516 110 2159 SHOHD​This would be the way to map the spotbeams to transponders:
2142 12s46
2157 27s46
2159 29s46


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh, and just to add to the story ...

The uplinks for Alaska 4s46 (2144), 12s46 (2142), 27s46 (2157), 29s46 (2159) and 31s46 (2151) can feed those five downlinks as well as Hawaii's 4s47, 12s47, 27s47, 29s47 and 31s47 if E* chooses to turn on those downlinks as well.

18s46 (2?48) can only be fed from the future Anchorage uplink center.
26s46 (2048) is fed from Cheyenne but could be fed from Anchorage.

Hawaii:
23s47 (2153) is fed from Gilbert but could be fed from Honolulu.
25s47 (2155) can be fed from Gilbert or Honolulu.
(If I'm reading my notes correctly.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We now have uplink activity for the Alaska HDs ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66876

Alaska HD (Not Available)
5500 TST_5 MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w Renamed DSCHD
5501 TNTHD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5505 ESPHD ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5506 ES2HD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5507 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5510 HDNET ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5511 HDNMV ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5512 UNIHD ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5515 HBOHD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w
5516 SHOHD ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

(5500 is odd because of an old uplink that was hanging around.)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is entirely possible that these channels are on the Hawai'i spots as well. Can't tell from here. They would not have to showup as a separate uplink activity since the Tp numbers could be the same for the receivers. 

James, what is the correlation for Puerto Rico spots?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

PR has separate uplinks from Cheyenne. (Actually PR and Cuba spots share uplinks in the way that AK and HI share uplinks on the spots above.)2048 18s49, 2040 20s49, 2053 23s49 and 2055 25s49 are the shared uplinks from Cheyenne that could serve PR (s49) or Cuba (s48) or both.
2059 29s49 is a unique uplink from Cheyenne or San Juan to just PR.
2057 27s48 is a unique uplink from Cheyenne or Havana to just Cuba.
(I assume that if San Juan or Havana uplinks are used the TID would change.)​
If anyone in Hawaii has a 110° dish and would like to check signal strengths on 110° TPs 12, 27 and 29 they should be seeing signal if E* has the s47 spots turned on. Alaskans with a 110° dish should be seeing 12, 27 and 29 today.

Anyone in Alaska or Hawaii who wants to give a signal strength reading? 8PSK receiver required - which is all HD receivers starting with the 6000u and SD receivers 311, 322, 522, 625.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Just for the record, the old channel 5500 and 6500 which were mirrors of dish music channels were initially uplinked to test receivers' ability to tune to the 5000 and 6000 channel range. Looks like the tests are over. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi James:

 James could it be possibly for us in Puerto Rico in a future have a HD Package like the Alaska one?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nelson, the answer is YES.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> If anyone in Hawaii has a 110° dish and would like to check signal strengths on 110° TPs 12, 27 and 29 they should be seeing signal if E* has the s47 spots turned on. Alaskans with a 110° dish should be seeing 12, 27 and 29 today.
> 
> Anyone in Alaska or Hawaii who wants to give a signal strength reading? 8PSK receiver required - which is all HD receivers starting with the 6000u and SD receivers 311, 322, 522, 625.


30" dish in Hawaii:
tp.12 106
tp.27 104
tp.29 101


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ooooooh ... perhaps we shall see an AK/HI HD package after all.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool! It looks like there are a couple of new channels included that I don't get now (UNIHDwill be nice, don't care about the ESPN), plus now maybe I can upgrade the 921 to a 622.

Now, if Dish will add the local HD and the old Voom channels... I know - never satisfied.  

Is there space to add more HD channels?


----------



## Jason Dalton (May 4, 2004)

SUPER COOL....!!!

Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Nelson, the answer is YES.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


 Thanks Tony.


----------



## thesapster (May 31, 2006)

I have a 6 ft dish and live in Valdez AK and her are my numbers
12-124
27-118
29-108


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> Is there space to add more HD channels?


Yes. There are five transponders that serve both AK/HI and only three are in use for this new AK/HI HD service. Spots 4 and 31 should also be available. (Although local HD for Alaska needs to go somewhere.)


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> Hi James:
> 
> James could it be possibly for us in Puerto Rico in a future have a HD Package like the Alaska one?


Is funny to me you ask this question,Because for whatever reason DN change the rules here in Puerto Rico and now we are not allowed to sell Platinum Package here even tough we can get 61.5 without any problems The engineers from DN are doing a wonderfull job to us making this funny calculations to claim we cant have x sat in particular without any field test or relaying in our expertise and experience when we told them we can have East Coast sats like 61.5 or 121,They dont want to strong their HD costumers base with such actions like this one,and hurting our sales with these kind of decisions.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Just so everyone knows, the HD channels listed are also being beamed to Hawaii on the same transponders. Both T46 (Alaska) and T47 (Hawaii) have the same transponders lit up with the same content.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder ... I've updated the thread title.


----------



## Jason Dalton (May 4, 2004)

Wondering if anyone knows that if indeed the AK/HI HD pack is a reality (seems like it is) When Dish might offer the package to the public? 

Thanks Guru's,
~jason


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for a great site. Been with dish for 7 years now and just got my new 622 up and running.

Perhaps there is even more good news on the HD scene for AK. Today on my 622 tp26, and tp31 are also hot. 

With my 6' dish I get reading of 124 on tp12
124 on tp26
120 on tp27
107 on tp29
124 on tp31 (although it says not locked and no 
satellite)

Thanks for your great info


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jason Dalton said:


> Wondering if anyone knows that if indeed the AK/HI HD pack is a reality (seems like it is) When Dish might offer the package to the public?
> 
> Thanks Guru's,
> ~jason


If the person who e-maled me is correct, Wednesday is the day. He has been right on up to now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Hey Tech, the funny thing is that Dish's Engineers had visited our island many, many times over the last two years. I even watched them test an "special" dish made to lock both the 110 and 119 locations. After that they tested the 61.5 with a 5 footer because the Dealer they used as a test site already had 2 six footers for the 61.5 location. I have another customer approved, interested on a 622 and a 211 for the next weekend, so I'm crossing my fingers.

Regarding Dish desicions, not to offer the DIsh Hd packages here, I gave this the same treatment as the problem with the sports events blackouts, it is easier just to say NO! than look for an alternative.. which is plain and simple. HD installations are custom installations, just as every other in Puerto Rico since 1997. The just mention the facts to the customer and if he is willing to spend $1.5K on a satellite system, he is going to be a long time Dish Network customer.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

The Alaska HD pack is alive and well this morning. Nice to have a few more HD channels to watch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In the 5500's?


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> In the 5500's?


Yes, James, channels 5500 to 5516. Reception is great.  

Watching Medical Investigation right now in HD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Hey Jon (and John), are you seeing the 5500's now? We have a report in the AlaskaHD thread that they are on. Those mirrors should reach Hawaii as well.


They are on. Activity report is delayed due to a snag.

Alaska
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/packages/alaska/top_60_120/index.shtml

Hawai'i
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/packages/hawaii/top_60_120/index.shtml


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I duplicated JohnH's post from another thread ...
$9.99 for these channels. I hope too many people don't "move" to Alaska.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

it's on a spot beam so we couldn't move if we wanted to.

bo hoo


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It depends on how they are authorized. People who are authorized for the regular 110° HD are receiving the spotbeamed 110° AK/HI HD. Perhaps the reverse would also be true?

Not that there is any guarantee that it would stay that way.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well that's cause they're in the beam duh...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Authorizations are not based on beam. I'd have to check the uplinks, but it's possible that these physical mirrors are available to anyone who is subscribed to the equivilent "regular" HD channels. If you subscribe to a package that includes TNT-HD you get it regardless of satellite. So even though you are "supposed to" be watching TNT-HD and other on the 5500 channels only visible in Alaska/Hawaii spots you would still be able to watch the 9400's (assuming the ConUS signal is strong enough).

IE: Subscribe to Alaska/Hawaii HD and get authorized for those channels, then pick up those channels from the other transponders where they are offered. 

It's not brain surgery ... although it does require "moving" (lying to E* about the service location) and may not work if E* decides to separately authorize those channels.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

you and I are not talking about the same things.

whatever not gonna waste more time on this


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm talking about mainlanders who don't want to pay $20 for HD w/voom but are not grandfathered with an old HDPack getting the mini-package they are asking for for $9.99. Give an Alaska/Hawaii address and qualify.

Sorry if I couldn't see what you wanted to talk about ...


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> It's not brain surgery ... although it does require "moving" (lying to E* about the service location) and may not work if E* decides to separately authorize those channels.


But since the Hawaii/Alaska locals are on spotbeam, then it would be pointless if you still wanted locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True. There are always trade offs.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I currently have the old HD Pak in California. If I happen to find a MPEG4 box and did not change to a HD metal package, would I start to get UHD, NFLHD, and ESPN2HD (with 110) in that package or is the AK/HI HD pak setup differently? I know for sure I would get perhaps my LA HD locals (if I had 129) withouth changing packages (and had a MPEG4 box)

I also noticed that the authorized services number and viewable services number difference is growing every so often on my MPEG2 boxes.

Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

UHD, NFLHD and ESPN2HD are not on ConUS beams at 110. So, no you would not get them.


----------



## Cotter Pin (Aug 19, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Don't know which it is now but people in AK may be interested:
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


Anyone know what the minimum dish size is to receive the Alaska HD package on 110 in the Anchorage area? I know 6' and 4'will work, but how about a 36" dish?


----------



## Jason Dalton (May 4, 2004)

Cotter Pin said:


> Anyone know what the minimum dish size is to receive the Alaska HD package on 110 in the Anchorage area? I know 6' and 4'will work, but how about a 36" dish?


Call Microcom in Anch. They originally mentioned as small as 30" but I haven't heard any further confirmation from them.

Post what ya find out.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

JohnH said:


> UHD, NFLHD and ESPN2HD are not on ConUS beams at 110. So, no you would not get them.


Do you think the versions on 129 are exclusive to metal packs in terms of access (would not be visible with a MPEG4 receiver on an old HD package)?

Rasheed


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It appears as though they would not be available under those conditions.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anybody in Anchorage upgraded to the 622 yet? 

My wife called Dish to upgrade from the 921 to the 622 and was told that we had to do it thru the local dealer and they want $288. They say that they have to come out and install it or Dish will not provide a warranty.  I can[t see paying $88 just to unplug the 921 and plug in the 622. :nono2:


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Jim, I live in Soldotna and upgraded from the 811 to the 622. I purchased mine from Radio Shack and installed it myself. No deals thru Dish Network.

Be aware that if you don't subscribe to a "metal" package they hit you with a $6 a month HD access fee. Didn't make a lot of sense to me since all we can get is the new package which just adds Universal HD and ESPN2 HD and the NFL HD. I complained and complained and finally got them to drop it for a year. Still not right. I subscribe to the Americas everything package and locals.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I talked to Dish about upgrading the 921 to a 622. Dish will not send anybody in Alaska, PR or the Virgin Islands a 622. We have to go thru the local dealer, which means that it costs $288, I can't send the 921 in for the $100 credit and I have to wait for the local guy to show up sometime during a 4 hour time frame. :nono: 

There does not seem to be any valid reason as to why, just lame excuses about changing the dishes (no, I have dishes looking at 110 and 119) or replacing the LNBs (no, wrong again) or it's because Alaska has a special HD package (what does that have to do with replacing the box?). 

The only reason seems to be that the service rep's computer will not let them do it. Hawaii has the same special HD package, but apparently the computer will allow the service rep to send a 622 to Hawaii. 


This is after talking to the first rep, his supervisor and then her supervisor. :nono2:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you do not need a local dealer try emailing [email protected]. They can over ride any and all the computer limitations in the system.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I EMAILED THE CEO THIS LETTER:
J--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sent: Tuesday, December 12, 2006 5:49 PM
To: CEO

Hi

I own a 921 that I would like to upgrade to a 622. The customer reps tell me that Dish can’t ship a 622 to a customer who lives in Alaska, I have to go thru a local dealer to have it installed. This creates 3 problems for me, (1) I get charged $288 instead of the $199 (2) I can’t return the 921 for a $100 credit to my account and (3) the dealer has a 4 hour window so I have to take off from work to wait for him to show up.



I would like to have Dish send me the 622 and I will install it myself. My upgrade is very simple, just unplug the 921 and plug the 622 in.



None of the 3 technical service reps could give a satisfactory answer as to why Dish could not ship me the 622. 



The explanation given the most often was that the dishes on the roof had to be changed. I heard this several times even after making it very clear that I already have 2 dishes, a 4’ dish looking at 119 and a 6’ looking at 110. I currently have the older MPEG2 HD package, so there is no doubt that I can get the new “metal” package MPEG4 signal from 110. 



Twice they told me that the LNB’s on the dishes would have to be changed, which is simply not true. The LNB doesn’t care what the encoding system is. 



I also was told that the 622 had to be “professionally” installed, both before and after explaining to the rep that I was an electrical engineer, I installed my own system and knew more about this than most of the installers. 



All three of the reps stated that because Alaska received the special HD package, that the 622 had to be professionally installed, but could not answer my repeatedly asked question as to what difference the fact that I will only get part of the complete HD package makes to installing the 622. I pointed out that Hawaii gets the same limited HD package and they could ship directly to Hawaii, but not Alaska. That makes no sense what so ever.



I fully understand that I am going to be paying more per month for the 622 and only adding Universal HD and ESPN2. However, that is not why I want to upgrade. I purchased one of the very first 921s in the country for $1000. The 921 has been plagued with stability issues and bugs from the very first and while it has improved greatly, it still needs a hard reboot at least once a week. It still misses timers for no reason, quits responding to the remote for 45 seconds, pops up an error message that it has to stop the playback of a recorded program that I am watching because 2 timers are going to fire, the tuner will not lock onto one of the very strong signal local OTA HD channel but all 3 of my HD TVs will, etc. The list of bugs just goes on and on.



I understand the technical issues of getting HD signals to an area outside of the contiguous 48 states and accept that I won’t get all of the HD channels. All I am asking for is for an Alaskan subscriber to be treated the same as the rest of the country when there is no technical reason that prevents it.



Can you please help me with this? 

Thank you


AND GOT BACK
Jim, 


Thanks for the email and your interest in our HD programming. We do not have an option to ship you the 622 to be installed yourself, no matter what background you may have. The technician would not have to change anything to your dishes; however we require that all dual tuner receivers that are leased be installed by a technician. If you send the 921 receiver back to DISH Network, I will make sure that a $100.00 credit is posted to your account. 


Since you can only pick up satellite 110 and 119 you will be getting the AK/HI/PR HD package. It is not the same as the “metal” packages but very close. It will cost $9.99 per month. 



I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. Please el tem know if you have any other questions. 



Thanks, 
name deleted

EchoStar Satellite LLC

STILL NO EXPLAINATION AS TO WHY ALASKA IS BEING TREATED DIFFERENTLY.


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

Jim, good letter. The response is interesting. To answer your question from the other thread, I have not ordered the 622 yet. Over the last two weeks I have been working through tech support on a problem with my (owned) 942. The UHF remote stopped working, and after they sent me a replacement remote, it still isn't working. They are now sending me a replacement 942 that is not here yet (I tried to get them to replace it with a 622, but they would not do it). Anyway, I then called them back and asked if I would qualify for the $199 leased 622, and the guy I talked to said yes. Once I get my 942 strightened out, I will give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

So I wrote back:

E:

Thank you for the quick response, but can you explain to me why every subscriber in every other state can install a leased 622 but not Alaskan subscribers?

Jim

And he replied:
Jim, 

Thanks for the reply. Every customer in all 50 states and Puerto Rico can not install a dual tuner receiver. The only way we will allow that to happen is if the customer has a purchased receiver that they own. We are not singling out Alaska in this business rule. Sorry for the confusion on that. 

E.


WHAT!!!!!!!???????????
Havn't a lot of people on this board had a leased 622 upgrade mailed to them from Dish?

And why did all 3 service reps tell me that they could ship a 622 to any state but Alaska?:nono2: 

I have been digging around on the Dish site, but can't find the terms for an existing customer upgrade to a 622. Does anybody know where it is?
Thanks


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

> Since you can only pick up satellite 110 and 119 you will be getting the AK/HI/PR HD package. It is not the same as the "metal" packages but very close. It will cost $9.99 per month.


Let's see 29 channels vs. 10 channels. Yep, very close alright. :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Charles Oliva said:


> Let's see 29 channels vs. 10 channels. Yep, very close alright. :nono2:


29 channels for $20 vs 10 channels for $9.99?
There are a lot of people who can care less about Voom who would take the $9.99 deal if they could.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> 29 channels for $20 vs 10 channels for $9.99?
> There are a lot of people who can care less about Voom who would take the $9.99 deal if they could.


That's a different can of worms. 
Granted it's a bit of "The grass is greener...". We would like "Metals", Mainland subs the "HD Pack".

Is the AK/HI HD Pack a decent package? Yes.

Is the package a good value? Yes.

But the point in my quote is that Dish claims that AK/HI HD Pack very close to the "Metals" on the Mainland. Ummm, NO!


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know when hawaii might be getting more HD channels?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

RUMOR ALERT!!!! RUMOR ALERT!!!!


According to a couple of reports, Dish(and Directv) will be "adding" Honolulu's HD locals via satellite in June. 

The reason for the quote on adding is that according to reports, a couple of those stations may be asking for carriage of other programming to agree to a deal...cough...FOX...cough...NBC...cough.

So we shall see.

END OF RUMOR ALERT!!!!


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Charles Oliva said:


> RUMOR ALERT!!!! RUMOR ALERT!!!!
> 
> According to a couple of reports, Dish(and Directv) will be "adding" Honolulu's HD locals via satellite in June.
> 
> ...


Well, Fox could care less about the Honolulu market. It's not that important. Ditto NBC. It's the FCC and Congress that care about Alaska and Hawaii....

As noted in E*'s 10-K filing from last month:

Rules Relating to Alaska and Hawaii . The holders of DBS authorizations issued after January 1996 must provide DBS service to Alaska and Hawaii if such service is technically feasible from the authorized orbital location. Our authorizations at the 110 degree and 148 degree orbital locations were received after January 1996. 
*While we provide service to Alaska and Hawaii from both the 110 and 119 degree orbital locations, those states have expressed the view that our service should more closely resemble our service to the mainland United States and otherwise needs improvement. We received temporary conditional waivers of the service requirement for the 148 degree orbital location. However, the FCC could revoke these waivers at any time. 
The FCC has also introduced a requirement that we provide programming packages to residents of Hawaii and Alaska that are "reasonably comparable" to what we offer in the contiguous 48 states. In addition, the FCC has interpreted a statutory requirement so as to require us to provide HD and multicast carriage of local broadcast signals in Alaska and Hawaii. We cannot be sure that these requirements will not affect us adversely by requiring us to devote additional resources to serving these two states. *

We also hold licenses or have entered into agreements to lease capacity on satellites at the following FSS orbital locations including:

500 MHz of Ku spectrum currently divided into 24 frequencies at the 118.7 degree orbital location, capable of providing service to CONUS, Alaska and Hawaii;

500 MHz of Ku spectrum divided into 24 frequencies at the 105 degree orbital location, currently capable of providing service to CONUS, Alaska and Hawaii, plus approximately 720 MHz of Ka spectrum capable of providing service through spot beams to CONUS, Alaska and Hawaii;

Thus E* is now getting heavy duty pressure to provide comparable service to Alaska and Hawaii from Congress and the FCC - and that is why you might see HD-LIL coming to the Aloha State faster than it otherwise given market rank and importance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other than the backhaul and negotiations with stations, Hawaii is an easy add. There was dedicated transponder space put on 110° that can't be used for any other purpose than to serve Hawaii (plus space to serve Hawaii and Alaska from mainland uplinks).

The backhaul could get expensive ... they can uplink HD locals directly from Hawaii (which is the easy solution, if building an uplink is easy). The big cost there is a dish dedicated to 110°. Renting rack / room space for the receive and monitoring equipment for a single transponder isn't bad, but who else would be shooting at 110°?


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

There is lots of room on 110, spot 46 for Alaska HD's. There is the "Alaska Pack" of HD there now but that only takes a fraction of the tp's that are fired up and avail. The rest of the national HD content could be put on them plus the HD LIL's.

Come on Dish, get with it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> There are a lot of people who can care less about Voom who would take the $9.99 deal if they could.


Many of those who couldn't care less are those who haven't even seen a Voom channel. DirecTV subscribers are often among those who summarily label Voom channels as lacking redeeming qualities.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Other than the backhaul and negotiations with stations, Hawaii is an easy add. There was dedicated transponder space put on 110° that can't be used for any other purpose than to serve Hawaii (plus space to serve Hawaii and Alaska from mainland uplinks).
> 
> The backhaul could get expensive ... they can uplink HD locals directly from Hawaii (which is the easy solution, if building an uplink is easy). The big cost there is a dish dedicated to 110°. Renting rack / room space for the receive and monitoring equipment for a single transponder isn't bad, but who else would be shooting at 110°?


Actually, Hawaii has a uplink facility http://www.hawaiiteleport.com/about/about.php. 
It's mostly used to provide backhaul services between the mainland and Asia, but is always looking for new customers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Seems like a good site ... the question being whether E* would backhaul the HDs to the US for uplink to E10 or build a new dish at the Teleport and uplink directly to 110° from Hawaii.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Directions to the Hawaii-Pacific Teleport:... HPT's satellite antennas will be visible right next to the water park on the far right. Follow the access road approximately 200 yards and take a right. Follow this road past the first Verizon teleport, take a right, pass two more teleports, and proceed bearing left and straight into the Hawaii-Pacific Teleport.​It's just past the other three teleports in Kapolei. 

21°20'9.43"N, 158° 5'18.42"W


----------



## hialoa (Apr 15, 2007)

good info James Long --- I live right near it --- it is very busy with multiple operators and has room for expansion


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Alaska and Hawaii HD Locals are now available.

Anchorage and Honolulu at 110
Fairbanks and SE Alaska at 148

Vip receiver (211, 622) required.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Or the new 222


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm confused about what offerings in anchorage, fairbanks, and juneau are sd versus hd (there are inconsistencies between http://dishchannelchart.com and http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

psnarula said:


> i'm confused about what offerings in anchorage, fairbanks, and juneau are sd versus hd (there are inconsistencies between http://dishchannelchart.com and http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm)


Not sure what inconsistancies you are referring to. The HD local chart has HD locals and the dishchannelchart has locals(both digital and NTSC). Any of the digital locals can be HD or SD, but the HD ones are defined in the HDLocals chart.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The second chart is just for HD. I'd trust the main "Dish Channel Chart" and remember that the Alaskan markets have two ranges ... one for the NTSC "analog" channels and one for the ATSC "digital" channels. Thanks to the last tweak of the law, Alaska and Hawaii get ALL of their digital channels - HD and SD - provided that the local stations agree to be carried.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Or the new 222


Or new 722. Soon .


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> The second chart is just for HD. I'd trust the main "Dish Channel Chart" and remember that the Alaskan markets have two ranges ... one for the NTSC "analog" channels and one for the ATSC "digital" channels. Thanks to the last tweak of the law, Alaska and Hawaii get ALL of their digital channels - HD and SD - provided that the local stations agree to be carried.


i guess this is what was confusing. i saw that the dish channel chart had the "hdtv" icon next to channels that the hd locals page weren't listing as HD.

part of my problem is that i don't understnd what ntsc analog and atsc digital mean. digital doesn't necessarily imply high definition, does it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Exactly.

NTSC is the old fashioned analog service. ATSC is the new digital service.
NTSC is always standard definition ... ATSC can be SD or HD or a mixture.
E* generally carries just the big four station's HD signals in markets where "HD locals" are offered. The requirement of law concerning Alaska and Hawaii causes them to carry ALL digital channels (subject to permission from the broadcasters) regardless of if they are HD or SD.

TNGTony might have an icon out of place ... it is easy to do. It's also easy to have something out of place on the HD Locals page. You might want to email him or send a PM if you believe one or the other is wrong.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Same here, we both appreciate getting corrections. It's a lot to keep up with when you consider that between us we live in only 1% of the DMAs . On the hdlocal page I tried, but am not 100% certain, to weed out the SD channels and include just the HD ones.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

yes, i acknowledge that it's a lot of work to keep up with all the changes. i'm not complaining -- just trying to figure out which channels are available in HD and which are not.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Understood. The chart represents my best guess. If someone knows otherwise I need to hear about it so the correction can be made.


----------

